# SOFTIN's 5th Annual Benefit All Car,Truck,motorcycle bicycle Show, Carnival & Hop



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

Come on out at help support *SOFTIN in*c. This is an all benefit car show for all Cars, Trucks, Motorcycles, bicycles, peddle cars and Hoppers. Once again our pin up contest! 50/50 raffle, BBQ! Cash prizes for furthest distance, best all around, most club participation and more! This is a family event! Bring the kids, because this year we are having a carnival with lot's of stuff for the kids to do! For a pre-reg form email me at [email protected] Early bird pre-reg ends August 19th. This is an indoor/outdoor show. Pre-reg early to insure inside spots. First pre-reg come, first serve as limited spaces. Live Entertainment, games and a lot of fun!

Mark this on your calanders *Sunday Aug** 25th, 2013 at the Santa Maria Fairpark! *


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

TTT! :thumbsup:uffin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

djmikethecholodj said:


> TTT


:biggrin:



JROCK said:


> TTT! :thumbsup:uffin:


:wave:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

Last shows Pin up Winner!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

A few of the rides at last years SOFTIN show


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

Looking for a couple more vendors.


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

Bring the kids because we're having just a bit of a carnival


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

SOFTIN said:


> View attachment 614272
> Last shows Pin up Winner!



I love her...


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

djmikethecholodj said:


> TTT


:wave:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

djmikethecholodj said:


> TTT


TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Come on out 805....


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Come on out 805....


:thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

View attachment 610373


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

*SOFTIN's 5th Annual Benefit All Car Show, Pin up contest and Hop. 100% of all
proceeds goes to SOFTIN to help support programs for special needs children.
Sunday August 25, 2013 at the Santa Maria Fairpark. Open to all cars, trucks, motorcycles and [email protected]
1st, 2nd and 3rd place. Specialty trophies and cash prizes for Best of Show, Most Club Participation,
Furthest Distance, best car, best bike, best truck, best motorcycle and much more. 
This is a family event, bring the kids because we have a carnival going on.
BBQ, 50/50 raffle and much more! So come on out and support SOFTIN, Inc and help raise funds
for children with special needs...*


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Looking for a good year, and a good turnout..thank you all in advance.


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Looking for a good year, and a good turnout..thank you all in advance.


:thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT it's sneaking up!


----------



## Shoeshine (Jun 1, 2009)

TTT for a good show and a good cause!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

Shoeshine said:


> TTT for a good show and a good cause!


:wave: Thanks!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Looking for a good year, and a good turnout..thank you all in advance.





:yes:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

djmikethecholodj said:


> :yes:


:thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

djmikethecholodj said:


> TTT


:wave:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT for SOFTIN...


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

It's gonna happen...Lowriders, hot rods, motorcycles, bikes, live bands The Cholo Dj and a carnival all in the same place. Did I mention the hop???


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

djmikethecholodj said:


> It's gonna happen...Lowriders, hot rods, motorcycles, bikes, live bands The Cholo Dj and a carnival all in the same place. Did I mention the hop???


:thumbsup: and the pin up contest


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Looking for much support.....


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 85CandyCutyy (Oct 7, 2009)

*TTT...!!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:*


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

85CandyCutyy said:


> *TTT...!!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:*


:wave:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Its almost here...vendors MUST pre=reg too.


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

Hop Classes
_*Street Class
*__*Street modified
*_*Modified
*_*Double pump street
*__*Double pump modified
*__*​Ratical*_


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

Thank you Young Hogg for Hosting the Hop for us


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Shoeshine (Jun 1, 2009)

TTT you always put on a good show!!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

Shoeshine said:


> TTT you always put on a good show!!


:thumbsup: Thanks!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 85CandyCutyy (Oct 7, 2009)

*







We'll be there to support...!!!! TTT....*


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

85CandyCutyy said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup::thumbsup: Thank you Cruceros for your support!!:thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## jrrl (May 21, 2008)

*LATIN EMPIRE CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT l*


----------



## Sinbad (May 20, 2009)

:thumbsup:TTT for a good show and a good cause!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

jrrl said:


> *LATIN EMPIRE CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT l*


Thank you Latin Empire for your support! :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Shoeshine (Jun 1, 2009)

TTT for a good cause and a good show! Kids can't wait!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT Next week finally baby...


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

woohoo!


----------



## japos 84 (Nov 9, 2010)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

japos 84 said:


>


:wave:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Sup stranger? aint heard from you in a while. You coming to the SOFTIN show?


----------



## 85CandyCutyy (Oct 7, 2009)

*TTT...!!!!








*


----------



## tone loc (Sep 2, 2009)

85CandyCutyy said:


> *TTT...!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## daddys83bluedemon (Nov 8, 2009)

Impressions will be there to support


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

Thanks for the support Cruceros C.C., and Impressions!!! We're almost there!!
BigShod! Long time no see!! Are you coming out this year? touch of style see you there?


----------



## raiderg12 (May 17, 2007)

NEW VISION C.C SANTA PAULA WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT!!!:drama::nicoderm:


----------



## japos 84 (Nov 9, 2010)

SOFTIN said:


> Thanks for the support Cruceros C.C., and Impressions!!! We're almost there!!
> BigShod! Long time no see!! Are you coming out this year? touch of style see you there?


 YES TIFANY SOME OF THE GUYS WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT & SOME ARE GOING TO BAKERSFIELD TO SUPPORT THERE SHOW....:yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## japos 84 (Nov 9, 2010)

raiderg12 said:


> NEW VISION C.C SANTA PAULA WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT!!!:drama::nicoderm:


 NICE RIDE....:thumbsup:


----------



## raiderg12 (May 17, 2007)

japos 84 said:


> NICE RIDE....:thumbsup:


Thanks bro see u Sunday!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Pin up contest.......and we will be looking for pop lockers......yeah, let's do it.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Bump


----------



## tone loc (Sep 2, 2009)

raiderg12 said:


> NEW VISION C.C SANTA PAULA WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT!!!:drama::nicoderm:


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

raiderg12 said:


> NEW VISION C.C SANTA PAULA WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT!!!:drama::nicoderm:


Thanks for the Support New Vision!!

Thanks for the support Touch of Style! Good luck to the rest of the club in Bakersfield!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## JDunique805 (Aug 18, 2012)

LiL Guero solo rider Repn 805 Ventura County will be there to support


----------



## jrrl (May 21, 2008)

LATIN EMPIRE HAD AGOOD TIME SEE YOU NEXT YEAR


----------



## raiderg12 (May 17, 2007)

Great show we had a great time!!!:thumbsup:till next year!!!:drama:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Great show....thanks to all of you...:thumbsup:


----------



## raiderg12 (May 17, 2007)




----------



## 85CandyCutyy (Oct 7, 2009)

*Thanks To Softin Cruceros CC had great Time.... 1St Place Full Custom*...

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 85CandyCutyy (Oct 7, 2009)

*2nd Place Mild Custom... :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:*


----------



## 85CandyCutyy (Oct 7, 2009)

raiderg12 said:


>


*Congrats On Best of Show Homie.... :thumbsup::thumbsup::worship::worship:*


----------



## 85CandyCutyy (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## 85CandyCutyy (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## 85CandyCutyy (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## 85CandyCutyy (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## 85CandyCutyy (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## japos 84 (Nov 9, 2010)

raiderg12 said:


> Great show we had a great time!!!:thumbsup:till next year!!!:drama:


 CONGRATS!!:thumbsup:


----------



## japos 84 (Nov 9, 2010)

CONGRATS TO MARCELINO FOR TAKING 1ST PLACE & PEOPLES CHOICE REPPING TOUCH OF STYLE CAR CLUB..IN HIS 1950 CHEVY ....:thumbsup: AND CONGRATS TO ALL THE WINNERS AT THE SOFTINS SHOW!!!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

raiderg12 said:


> Great show we had a great time!!!:thumbsup:till next year!!!:drama:




You forgot to post a pic of what was inside the cup...:rimshot:


----------



## CLASIQUETOUCHPRES (Apr 8, 2013)

raiderg12 said:


> Great show we had a great time!!!:thumbsup:till next year!!!:drama:


:thumbsup:cCONGRATS PRIMO FROM...CLASIQUE TOUCH S.p


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Blue Moon Bettie's were in the house...looking reeeeeeaaaaall nice...:thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

On behalf of all of SOFTIN's board of directors and all the children! Thank you all for a successful show. Special thanks to
Sinful Pleasures Brandon and Martha for helping me run this 5 years in a row!
New Crowd CC for putting on the hop
Sychotiks CC for putting on the Sound off
One life CC Mike for doing DJing the hop
Young Hogg for hosting the hop


Thank You for all the club's support
805 Ventura 
Maniacos 
Cruceros
Loyalty Ones
Thee Artistics
Nite Life
Majestics
Classic Styles
Camarados
Sinful Pleasures
Latin Empire
Sychotiks
Brown Sensations
Touch of Style
One Life CC
Cruzin Promotions
Drifters
High Rollers
New Crowd
New Vision
Limited
Brown Movement
Ole Skool Ministries
South Bay Diesel
Severed Ties (Most Club Participation)
Connected

Thank you for sponsoring and all the raffle prizes and gifts!
Blue Moon Betties Hook, Line & Sinker Santa Barbara, Guns of Santa Barbara, WaveWalker Charters, Stardust,
Patty Vasquez, Piece of cake of Santa Maria, Shooters, Central City Candy, Orcutt Massage, Custom workout, Meineke, Chrissy Summers of Sink or swim Tattoo, Steve Bowron, Lit Bits, I.A.D, Anna Johnson, CVS, Copper Coffin Tattoo of Santa Maria, Harley Davidsons, O'Reilly, Hurricane Hannah, Cuts unlimited, Fusion, Ricky's pizza


Hope Everyone had a good time and see you next year!!!!

Tentative date have to confirm with the Fairpark, but it would be Sunday August 24th, 2014!!


----------



## raiderg12 (May 17, 2007)

Thank you all for your positive feedback much appreciated!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## japos 84 (Nov 9, 2010)

SOFTIN said:


> On behalf of all of SOFTIN's board of directors and all the children! Thank you all for a successful show. Special thanks to
> Sinful Pleasures Brandon and Martha for helping me run this 5 years in a row!
> New Crowd CC for putting on the hop
> Sychotiks CC for putting on the Sound off
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------

